# watch out on mars !



## Secundino (Sep 7, 2017)

As the rover 'curiosity' is slowly climbing up Mount Sharp (Aeolis Mons) it is now reaching a first little cliff - if it does succeed to driver further, the photographs from Gale Crater will be impressive! There are some 300 new images every day.

Looking at the landscape I wonder if there could be some martian Lithops or any Anacampseros growing well hidden from the cameras...

Meanwhile Cassini is preparing for its last dive into Saturn on 15 of september.


----------



## fibre (Sep 7, 2017)

Interesting! Thanks for the link!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2017)

We know so little...


----------

